# 1.6GHZ Core i7 vs. 2.8GHZ Core 2 Duo



## TechMasterFunk (Jul 17, 2008)

How do they compare?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

What specific CPUs are you talking about? Give the model #.

It also depends on the application: gaming, office work, server tasks, photo/video editing... 


We don't recommend Core i7 for virtually anyone, as it is not a real home user CPU. It's a server/workstation CPU that Intel roped a lot of people into buying (and being stuck with) before releasing Core i5.


----------



## TechMasterFunk (Jul 17, 2008)

Intel® Core™ i7-720QM and Intel® Core™2 Duo T9400 and lets say it's for gaming


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Those are laptop CPU's so neither are great for gaming due to the limitations of laptops..
i7's aren't recommended for the reasons Phædrus2401 posted.


----------

